# [LWJGL] Binden von Texturen per PNG File und Texture Sheet



## xJan45x (7. Okt 2014)

Hay, Leute.
Ich wollte heute mal in mein Spiel weitermachen und wollte deswegen extra Texturen für "Papier" Personen eine Texture geben. Mein Freund hat mir ein Texture Sheet gemacht aber der ist weg. Und ich checke dieses Sheet nicht. Deswegen habe ich versucht selber Texturen noch extra einzubringen aber das hat nicht wirklich geklappt es sieht so jetzt aus:
Ihr ist das Bild. Das ich mit Lightshot gemacht habe!
Und meine Klasse sieht so aus:
[Java]
package de.janboy.hl.world;
import static org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.*;
import org.lwjgl.util.vector.Vector3f;
import org.newdawn.slick.opengl.Texture;

public class TextureBuilder{

	private Vector3f[] vertices;
	private Texture texture;

	public TextureBuilder(Vector3f[] vertices, Texture texture){
		this.texture = texture;
		this.vertices = vertices;
	}

	public void render(){
		glBindTexture(GL_TEXTURE_2D, texture.getTextureID());
		for(int i = 0;i < vertices.length;i++){
			glVertex3f(vertices_.x, vertices.y, vertices.z);
		}
	}

}

[/Java]
Aber warum wird das so angepasst von der Decke und der Wand. Obwohl die extra Texture komplett Blau ist zum Testen?
Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Dank schon mal jetzt!_


----------



## RalleYTN (6. Apr 2015)

Das könnte helfen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgNtc0cyWcg


----------

